# Laces or boa (laceless) boots...advantages/disadvantages



## oxi (Oct 17, 2009)

I love my BOA! Fit perfectly for me, but your right with it coming down to preference in the end. Here's the same topic discussed in some detail.

http://www.snowboardingforum.com/boots/23112-laces-boa.html


----------

